# RIP DANIEL "UGLY" SHOCK. RIVERSIDE DRUNK PUNK



## littlejasonsandiego (Jul 17, 2013)

not goo at links but... http://baltimore.cityandpress.com/node/6528339 hope that works





died at 33 in baltimore MD by a freight train. sorry bud.


----------



## scummy1990 (Jul 31, 2013)

damn that sucks rip brother


----------



## squatmatt (Aug 30, 2013)

littlejasonsandiego said:


> not goo at links but... http://baltimore.cityandpress.com/node/6528339 hope that works
> View attachment 11070
> died at 33 in baltimore MD by a freight train. sorry bud.


 
Rest in PUNX fucker Ull always be missed u UGLY bastard Up the punx!


----------



## Loss of Life (Sep 1, 2013)

rip in rip


----------



## Filth (Sep 24, 2013)

is taht shock as in 3855 early bird shittin squad shock?


----------



## ayogi24 (Dec 15, 2013)

i was on the train when he fell off. it was not a good ride to richmond.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 15, 2013)

ayogi24 said:


> i was on the train when he fell off. it was not a good ride to richmond.



that's gotta be the shittiest feeling ever.


----------

